# LMO - Vancouver



## shanethompson (Oct 11, 2010)

Help please
Ive just come back from vancouver after attending an interview for a senior management position.
As part of the discussions i have found out that they do not have a LMO in place?
This has now been applied for

Question
How long does the LMO take on average to be approved, (the job had been advertised for 3 months with no suitable canadian being found with the right skills to take the company to the next level)

Thanks indvance


----------

